# Bolt Action Bullet Pens



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are a few from Saturday. All with various camos.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look very nice


----------



## rstyfshooks (Sep 14, 2009)

How much are those?


----------

